
We Should Reject Diversity and Equity as Values - hirundo
https://areomagazine.com/2019/11/05/why-we-should-reject-diversity-and-equity-as-values/
======
lidHanteyk
Surely they mean "equality", not "equity"; equity is mostly valued by older
homeowners.

The author is either unwilling or ignorant of the real reason why mandating
women on boards is silly: Because about 2% of the population are intersex.

Bland restatements of the Economic Problem, like:

> If selection criteria are designed to promote equity, some individuals must
> benefit at the expense of others, on the basis of their immutable
> characteristics. Given a finite number of positions, this is a
> mathematically necessary and indefensible consequence.

Sure, some resources are limited. However, quite a few resources are not
limited. Moreover, access to limited resources should not be withheld in
discriminatory ways.

What's the argument here? Colleges are mean to conservatives?

~~~
lidHanteyk
Two downvotes and no words. Presumably those downvotes are from butthurt
conservative snowflakes? Too bad, I suppose. This is what real right-vs-left
discussions look like; people on the right say stupid shit, and then people on
the left reply with tough arguments that break their worldview.

Next time, remember that diversity and equality are the only reasons that we
ever listen to voices from the right; right-wing messages are so rarely
connected to fact and reality that we would be better off discarding them
entirely!

